# Fricasee time! limit on Black Snapps and some big ole sheeps!



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Headed out to the pass this morning to hunt some Sheepshead and found a nice surprise, a whole buncha black snapper!...can you get much better eating?!...Anyway I fished with my 5 year old today till the bait ran out...

The Sheeps are still on structure as far as I could tell...There are more and more boats showing up for the Sheep run!...Remember some folks drift, some folks anchor, some folks I pilot or hand troll...Every boat has to do different things to get on fish...and there's only so much structure, so try and be patient with other boats...there's room for everyone if we just be cool...

Time for a fish fry! ....Good fishin Yaw!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pa-Pow

What time is the cook out?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im assuming you fished in Alabama?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope so^^^


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Only 5 mangroves in your 10 snapper aggregate.:yes:

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/snappers/


----------



## John W (Sep 3, 2014)

Good work man. I was the guy in the jon boat next to you. Good to see some of those sheeps finally started biting.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just a quick question. did he say who was with him and what does it matter, you were not,that might be two or three days worth. He posted fish pics and thats great any thing elese is not for anybody on here to decide. Oh yea OP if ya need a rider let me know. great haul by the way


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

He did mention he fished solo. I was just simply implying change your wording a bit. I mean people are being arrested and charged from th8ngs loated on social media these days. Just a friendly suggestion is all I was implying


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well considering he stated he fished solo and the pics are all in his boat I think its safe to assume...

Not a huge deal, unless stopped by FWC, more than anything we are preventing him from getting a VERY hefty fine.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jaster said:


> He did mention he fished solo. I was just simply implying change your wording a bit. I mean people are being arrested and charged from th8ngs loated on social media these days. Just a friendly suggestion is all I was implying


Oh yes, this is very true. FWC does have a track record of arresting people from social media/forum posts!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry guys I didn't want to mention that I caught half the mangroves while sheepshead fishing in the pass...went to pick my son up and used our last bait at the rocks at the entrance to Bayou Grande...it's a lil mangrove snapper honey hole that I didn't want all of the Gulf Coast to know about, but to stop a PFF witchunt, manhunt and full blown PFF investigation..there it is...stop and catch your limit on the way out....


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

He has over 1500 post, if you assume something that could get ya. The man knows what he is doing if ya dont like it pm him or call the grouper troopers and let them know. O yea I forgot they already know. Ps keep on catching and ill buy the bait for a ride.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont own a boat, nor do I even know the spot, lol. I was just trying to look out for a fellow fisherman. Tightlines and keep on catching!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

John W said:


> Good work man. I was the guy in the jon boat next to you. Good to see some of those sheeps finally started biting.


Good to meet you Buddy...now im about to bite the sheeps back lol!...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*the boys enjoying today's catch*

Can you tell which one the fisherman is....looks like a lotta folks when you pull up on thier spot...lol


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

jaster said:


> I dont own a boat, nor do I even know the spot, lol. I was just trying to look out for a fellow fisherman. Tightlines and keep on catching!!


Oh no problem Brother, that's how people learn on the forum...I always look up the regulations on my phone when I don't know while on the water...I would never risk breaking the law in my favorite sport... I completely believe in consevation and support the Biologists and officers who set and enforce the regulations...I would like to see all species thrive...I had no problem with the questions/comments because I may have asked myself...anyway good fishin buddy!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Pa-Pow
> 
> What time is the cook out?


Just missed it lol...


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Headed out to the pass this morning to hunt some Sheepshead and found a nice surprise, a whole buncha black snapper!...can you get much better eating?!...Anyway I fished with my 5 year old today till the bait ran out...
> 
> The Sheeps are still on structure as far as I could tell...There are more and more boats showing up for the Sheep run!...Remember some folks drift, some folks anchor, some folks I pilot or hand troll...Every boat has to do different things to get on fish...and there's only so much structure, so try and be patient with other boats...there's room for everyone if we just be cool...
> 
> Time for a fish fry! ....Good fishin Yaw!


 Nice job, Sonny! And WHAT is that log donkey over your left shoulder? :thumbup:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Nice job, Sonny! And WHAT is that log donkey over your left shoulder? :thumbup:


Thanks Unc, I really should have weighed and measured that monster...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

lees way2 said:


> Just a quick question. did he say who was with him and what does it matter, you were not,that might be two or three days worth. He posted fish pics and thats great any thing elese is not for anybody on here to decide. Oh yea OP if ya need a rider let me know. great haul by the way


I, for one, am sick and damn tired of this ignorant crap. The guy obviously was too excited about a great day to mention a detail or two about who he was fishing with. His post sounded like he broke the law and I think it's a good damn thing someone mentioned it so he could clarify things. Some of you get your panties too wadded up the moment someone points out a discrepancy. It hurts nothing to point out that someone needs to clean up a post to avoid legal ramifications. No need to be an ass to guys just tryin to help. If by some chance in hell he wasn't clear about the laws, it's a good thing to point such things out to avoid future mistakes. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> I, for one, am sick and damn tired of this ignorant crap. The guy obviously was too excited about a great day to mention a detail or two about who he was fishing with. His post sounded like he broke the law and I think it's a good damn thing someone mentioned it so he could clarify things. Some of you get your panties too wadded up the moment someone points out a discrepancy. It hurts nothing to point out that someone needs to clean up a post to avoid legal ramifications. No need to be an ass to guys just tryin to help. If by some chance in hell he wasn't clear about the laws, it's a good thing to point such things out to avoid future mistakes. Just my humble opinion.


Yeah nothing wrong with questioning a post to educate folks reading the post...can't learn without asking questions...or teach without making statements....I appreciate all the help I can get...lol


----------



## HONEY HOLE (May 14, 2008)

It is not cool when a guy in a jon boat with PVC pipes for pontoons sees you catching fish on structure then drops actor where you are throwing....all the more worse when he exceeds his limit.

I'm not surprised. This dude seemed desperate. He was the only one on the boat.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

HONEY HOLE said:


> It is not cool when a guy in a jon boat with PVC pipes for pontoons sees you catching fish on structure then drops actor where you are throwing....all the more worse when he exceeds his limit.
> 
> I'm not surprised. This dude seemed desperate. He was the only one on the boat.


You must be the guy that was yelling at every boat that came within 40 yards of you...it's funny because your the guy I was talking about with no patience..did you not change sides when the current changed...and when I went to your old spot you started tripping...and then the next boat that came up, you started tripping again...and remember I moved another 30 feet away from you when you started griping?....

Buddy it's sheapshead season...next week they'll be 20 boats on each jettie...please understand folks are gonna fish all around you during this run...I am not desperate, but I am a serious fisherman...and I do everything with a sense of urgency...Sorry to have offended you bud, no offense was meant...And I dont think the other boats meant any offense either...in fact the other jon boat and I fished all around each other and circled each other and had fun b.s.ing and just enjoying the fishing and it did not matter we still caught fish...and No one over limited...

Really I hope we can shake hands and be cool...good fishin buddy!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## HONEY HOLE (May 14, 2008)

You talk a good story full of false information.

And you just confirmed that indeed you were the one fishing alone and kept more than the limit.

End of story.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've seen it before, especially since fwc has a limit of 10 for " black snapper". However what people here call "black snapper" are what most people and fwc included call "mangrove snapper" I've seen this mistake before.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

HONEY HOLE said:


> You talk a good story full of false information.
> 
> And you just confirmed that indeed you were the one fishing alone and kept more than the limit.
> 
> End of story.


How would you know anything about the end of the story, being that you left 2 hours before I did?...I didn't know that I irritated you so much by fishing 30 yards from your boat on a jettie..I tried to be cool and offer my apologies... (even though I didn't wrong you or disrespect you in front of your wife, I just moved farther without saying a word)....anyway if I see you on the water, trust me I'll find another AREA to fish....too much drama with folks who own structure in the bay...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

HONEY HOLE said:


> You talk a good story full of false information.
> 
> And you just confirmed that indeed you were the one fishing alone and kept more than the limit.
> 
> End of story.


Hey lees way! This is the guy you should direct that hostility towards. This dude is being an asshole. Big difference from the posts you were bitching about originally. 

How in the hell is anyone gonna bitch about having close quarters company in the pass during sheep season? You claim he saw you catching fish and came right over to YOUR honey hole. Well I've got a secret for you. Shhhh...don't tell anyone. WE ALL KNOW THERE'S FISH ON THOSE JETTIES THIS TIME OF YEAR! If you complain about anything short of actually getting anchor lines tangled up, you're being a greedy prick. I'd hate to see the way you'd act at the freighter during snapper season.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Close Quarterers hahahaha

Ah...... hahahahaha thats funny 

Im going to take a picture in a about a week or so and show this guy what close quarters looks like.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Close Quarterers hahahaha
> 
> Ah...... hahahahaha thats funny
> 
> Im going to take a picture in a about a week or so and show this guy what close quarters looks like.


I know right!...in a week or 2 you could have a party walking from boat to boat...lol...and the jetties will look like a marina dock!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure I understand. Would it have been cooler if the guy had something BESIDES a jon boat with PVC pipes? Of course, I was out there on Wednesday, and got yelled at by one of the local charter people, (who had 5 clients and a mate squeezed onto one bay boat), because they were free lining the entire jetty and thought I was too close. Don't know if I can stand that much fun.


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Not sure I understand. Would it have been cooler if the guy had something BESIDES a jon boat with PVC pipes? Of course, I was out there on Wednesday, and got yelled at by one of the local charter people, (who had 5 clients and a mate squeezed onto one bay boat), because they were free lining the entire jetty and thought I was too close. Don't know if I can stand that much fun.


Actually, you pulled up where 4 boats, up to that point, were casting. That's kinda where the structure is... Perhaps that is why? If you dropped back another 50' and casted to that same area, my bet is nothing would be said. Crowded fishing is never easy, but it is a lot harder when boats crowd the actual structure.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

CrackerACracker said:


> Actually, you pulled up where 4 boats, up to that point, were casting. That's kinda where the structure is... Perhaps that is why? If you dropped back another 50' and casted to that same area, my bet is nothing would be said. Crowded fishing is never easy, but it is a lot harder when boats crowd the actual structure.


 Just feeling my way Cracker. Good to know you're on the job, though. But that's why I cleared out without soaking a bait. Don't need all that fun.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I love inshore combat fishing!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Just feeling my way Cracker. Good to know you're on the job, though. But that's why I cleared out without soaking a bait. Don't need all that fun.
> 
> Hopefully the Sheeps will get into open water soon...and hopefully people understand it's for fun!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

CrackerACracker said:


> Actually, you pulled up where 4 boats, up to that point, were casting. That's kinda where the structure is... Perhaps that is why? If you dropped back another 50' and casted to that same area, my bet is nothing would be said. Crowded fishing is never easy, but it is a lot harder when boats crowd the actual structure.


I'm not trying to start an argument, but how many times out of 10 casts do you get hung up from 50 feet?...probably 8 out of 10...the fish were not spooked at all and vertical fishing structure is much easier to keep from re-tieing all day......I just think it's a matter of technique


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Hopefully the Sheeps will get into open water soon...and hopefully people understand it's for fun![/quote]

Hey Bro, Nice HAUL! and no matter what I bet it was a blast:thumbsup:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Hobart said:


> Hopefully the Sheeps will get into open water soon...and hopefully people understand it's for fun!


Hey Bro, Nice HAUL! and no matter what I bet it was a blast:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Definitely a blast Brother!!!


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

If you really wanna piss the boaters off, just jump off the boat and poke the sheepshead. Haha. They get really pissed when you spend 15 min in the water and pull up more fish than they'll catch all weekend


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Just feeling my way Cracker. Good to know you're on the job, though. But that's why I cleared out without soaking a bait. Don't need all that fun.


I was just a bystander and merely observing. It's typically good practice to not put your boat where other folks are casting. Maybe you didn't see that part. If it was my boat, I would have been more political about it than the captain was...I don't think you intentionally did it. I think you didn't realize we were casting to that spot. I assume the cap could have put us right over that point, but then it would have blocked out a lot more folks from casting to it. Like I said, if I was on your boat, backing up a few feet and casting to it would have been the better choice. I'm not a fan of fishing around a group of boats like that either. Rudeness and stupidity ruin my day, so I avoid situations like that all together in my craft...


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

153 Large fish said:


> I'm not trying to start an argument, but how many times out of 10 casts do you get hung up from 50 feet?...probably 8 out of 10...the fish were not spooked at all and vertical fishing structure is much easier to keep from re-tieing all day......I just think it's a matter of technique


Getting hung up whilst fishing the rocks is part of the game. Not 8 out of 10 though. We were crushing them though and the captain didn't put his 24 bay boat right on the point there. I thought it was cool on his part. A lot more boats were able to fish it that way. It would have been easier for us to fish it closer. There were fish mid jetty but the bite was far better at the point.


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

kent91 said:


> If you really wanna piss the boaters off, just jump off the boat and poke the sheepshead. Haha. They get really pissed when you spend 15 min in the water and pull up more fish than they'll catch all weekend


I was pillaging jetty's and reefs with a 42 Sea Hornet when Reagan was in office. My dad taught me to not dive where fisherman were present though... To each his own...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

CrackerACracker said:


> I was pillaging jetty's and reefs with a 42 Sea Hornet when Reagan was in office. My dad taught me to not dive where fisherman were present though... To each his own...


Ha! I was too, and my Dad taught me the same thing. Mutual respect is damn near lost.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh boy it's getting deep now.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

CrackerACracker said:


> I was pillaging jetty's and reefs with a 42 Sea Hornet when Reagan was in office. My dad taught me to not dive where fisherman were present though... To each his own...


I dove the west side jettie. All the boats anchor off at the east side. I never have to deal with the boats


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

CrackerACracker said:


> Getting hung up whilst fishing the rocks is part of the game. Not 8 out of 10 though. We were crushing them though and the captain didn't put his 24 bay boat right on the point there. I thought it was cool on his part. A lot more boats were able to fish it that way. It would have been easier for us to fish it closer. There were fish mid jetty but the bite was far better at the point.


I can see both sides of the issue, and a big issue in my mind is how different each boat is and how different each boat fishes...A 30 foot boat will probably anchor 50 feet from the reef, because if your anchor slips you'll need time to keep from running up on the rocks etc...A bay boat is likely to have an I pilot, but thier boat is $50k and they don't wanna I pilot too close to the structure, because an I pilot could crash you into the structure while adjusting itself around wind and current...Then you have Jon Boats and Kyaks...they are crazy or at least hard core and not afraid to get up close and personal to structure....it's the only advantage of a small craft in the pass....So I also see the issue as use your boat to its advantages just like a sports team would a specialized player....you don't ask a 7 foot guy to handle the basketball down the court, and you don't ask a 5'7" guard to post up and dunk....I think different vessels, different techniques and different people will likely clash when trying to fish the same area...All we can do is try to be cool to one another...I'm gonna try my hardest!... Good fishin


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have been out in the pass 8 out of the last 14 days. I have been blown away at how patient everyone has been with each other. Lines tangled and boats very close to one another. Haven't seen one argument yet. It's the sheep run people. Plenty of fish for all,just relax take a big breath and let your drag sing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I was the only boat in the pass today at 1 point we slammed them hahaha where did all the herders go hahaha


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

I will be out there the next five days. I don't do weekends


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Muygrande66 said:


> I will be out there the next five days. I don't do weekends


I'll be out there everyday... I dont do days off even on my off days PA-POW! !!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I had both jetties all to myself today... ahhh hahaha the poetic peace of 20 knot winds.

153
Wish u were with me Broski!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I'll be out there everyday... I dont do days off even on my off days PA-POW! !!


Boom shacka lacka boom pa pow!...get some!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I had both jetties all to myself today... ahhh hahaha the poetic peace of 20 knot winds.
> 
> 153
> Wish u were with me Broski!!


Me too Brother!....looking foward to your report!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

lim-it-out said:


> i'll be out there everyday... I dont do days off even on my off days pa-pow! !!


i'm waiting on my damn ipilot to come in! Crap!

(Just checked it's in Savannah, delivery Tuesday. Hope it's early enough to install, but UPS usually gets here after dark. DAMN AGAIN!)


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

153 Large fish said:


> I can see both sides of the issue, and a big issue in my mind is how different each boat is and how different each boat fishes...A 30 foot boat will probably anchor 50 feet from the reef, because if your anchor slips you'll need time to keep from running up on the rocks etc...A bay boat is likely to have an I pilot, but thier boat is $50k and they don't wanna I pilot too close to the structure, because an I pilot could crash you into the structure while adjusting itself around wind and current...Then you have Jon Boats and Kyaks...they are crazy or at least hard core and not afraid to get up close and personal to structure....it's the only advantage of a small craft in the pass....So I also see the issue as use your boat to its advantages just like a sports team would a specialized player....you don't ask a 7 foot guy to handle the basketball down the court, and you don't ask a 5'7" guard to post up and dunk....I think different vessels, different techniques and different people will likely clash when trying to fish the same area...All we can do is try to be cool to one another...I'm gonna try my hardest!... Good fishin


It's cool... I firmly believe that one should not physically put their boat or hook where other people are fishing. I think it is good practice that has been passed down by generations of hard fishing crackers... With that said, when a Yankee comes plowing up on where I am fishing, I just typically leave. Too many spots to have to deal with that nonsense.


----------



## CrackerACracker (Jan 9, 2016)

kent91 said:


> I dove the west side jettie. All the boats anchor off at the east side. I never have to deal with the boats


Hmmmm ok, sounds good...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

CrackerACracker said:


> It's cool... I firmly believe that one should not physically put their boat or hook where other people are fishing. I think it is good practice that has been passed down by generations of hard fishing crackers... With that said, when a Yankee comes plowing up on where I am fishing, I just typically leave. Too many spots to have to deal with that nonsense.


When I was growing up, we said anything North of the Red River was a Yankee!...lol...Obviously Texas...but I've lived all over and there are good folks everywhere...

And if it were any other time of year I agree, just go somewhere else, but this is SHEEPSHEAD SEASON IN PENSACOLA BAY!!... it's like the Bull Red Run but with anchors...lol...and I LOVE IT!!...good talking with you bud!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> i'm waiting on my damn ipilot to come in! Crap!
> 
> (Just checked it's in Savannah, delivery Tuesday. Hope it's early enough to install, but UPS usually gets here after dark. DAMN AGAIN!)


I've been looking into getting one for my offshore boat really soon!...but I need the 6 foot shaft...36 volt...which one did you get?...It's the biggest game changer you can attach to your boat...I'd say even more important than a bottom machine...I can't wait to get mine...that's why I use the jon boat in good weather, so I can hover too! Even if by hand


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Went with the 80# 24v. Thats what i had without the i part, and it did fine.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Went with the 80# 24v. Thats what i had without the i part, and it did fine.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


I'm sure...My Palm Beach is really heavy and has a T Top, so thats just like a sail...and when in the pass in a 9 knot current and 12 knot winds...the bigger one is what I need... (and I know that it may not hold in the pass no matter how big)...Ive gotta load my boat down first with gear, bait, coolers etc...then add the weight of 3 batteries and an Ipilot to see how my motor does getting on plane cruising etc with the added weight..I may have to upgrade my outboard motor first...so that's a lot to ponder...anyway good luck getting it in and installed Unc! See ya out there!


----------

